# Lenze Umrichter Applikations-IO , wie Drehmomentsollwert programmieren (Poti u. US)



## Xplosion (27 April 2011)

Hallo,

hab nochmal eine Frage zu meinen Aufwickler.

Er soll mit einem bestimmten Drehmoment wickeln.Dieses Drehmoment ist über ein Poti einstellbar.
Zugleich soll aber ein Ultraschallsensor die Trommel messen und dementsprechend den Drehmomentsollwert erhöhen.

Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass dies am besten mit einem Applikationsmodul und somit zwei getrennten analogen Eingängen geht.
Leider finde ich nicht heraus, wie ich das in einem Lenze FU richtig einstelle.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Ursprünglich hab ich am Ausgang des Ultraschallsensors den Eingang des Poti´s angefahren.Allerdings hat dies natürlich auch Nachteile


----------



## Per (29 April 2011)

*9300 Vector Lenze !!!!!*

Hallo Xplosion,  
wie schon im Betrag (siehe Link) erwähnt ist es nicht möglich die beiden Analogsignale, im 8200 Vector, so wie du sie brauchst für eine Drehmomentenregelung im Umrichter zu verknüpfen.    
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=305835&postcount=30


Deshalb schau dir mal den 9300Vector Regler von Lenze an, im Anhang ein Flyer.


Lag da nicht noch was auf Lager bei dir ???
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=324366&postcount=8


Gruß Per


----------



## Xplosion (29 April 2011)

Danke, jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich es nicht fertig bringe 


Dann werd ich wieder den Ultraschallsensor als Eingangssignal fürs Poti hernehmen und mit ein paar Widerständen den Rest anpassen.

Trotzdem Danke...

Eine Frage noch:

Wenn ich einen weiteren Wickler mit dem 9300er Umrichter aufbauen würde und ein Rückführsystem anschliesse (kein Resolver), kann ich dann auch eine bessere Dynamik erzielen als mit dem 8200er? 

Diese Variante wäre mir nämlich mit vorhandenen Material möglich.


----------



## Per (29 April 2011)

Hallo,
die Dynamik hängt von der Art der Motorregelung und des angeschlossenen Motors ab.
Der 8200Vector und der 9300Vector sind von der Motorregelungsart vergleichbar sind ja beides Frequenzumrichter.
Bei einer Rückführung des Motorsignals beim 8200Vector oder beim 9300Vector, bei beiden möglich, ändert sich nur der Drehmomentenstellbereich von 1:10 zu 1:20.
Der 9300Servo, 8400TopLine oder der 9400 Servo können mit einer Servoregelung arbeiten auch bei AS- Motoren dafür brauchen sie aber die Pollage. (z.b. Resolver)
 Der große Unterschied zwischen den 8200Vector und den 9300Vector ist das beim 9300Vector die Funktionsblöcke frei verschaltet werden können und wesentlich mehr Funktionen vorhanden sind.
Deine Applikation für den Wickler mit Poti für Drehmomentenvorgabe und US-Sensor  für den Wickeldurchmesser lassen sich ganz einfach im 9300Vector realisieren. Auch ohne Rückführung

Hoffentlich hast du nicht die GDC-EASY Version, den bei der Fehlt der FB-Editor und ohne den ist des ganz schön aufwendig so eine Applikation in den Umrichter zu bekommen.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende 
Per


----------



## Xplosion (2 Mai 2011)

Also ich nehm zum Parametieren das Global Drive Control her, nicht die Easy-Version.

Aber wenn mir das bezüglich Trägheit auch mit einem normalen 9300er nichts bringt, bleibe ich beim 8200er.

Hab jetzt mit Anpassungen des US und dem Poti das ganze auch so hinbekommen ( mit Standard I/O).

Noch eine andere Frage:

Wir haben doch einen Aufwickler einer anderen Verseilmaschine geplant und programmiert bekommen.Es handelt sich in dem Fall um einen Getriebemotor mit dem 9300 Servo-Antrieb (mein Vorbild bezüglich den Aufwicklern für die Flechter).

Letzte Woche wurde das erste mal festgestellt, dass ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit der Wickler nicht mehr mitkommt.Normalerweise fährt die Maschine eine geringere Geschwindigkeit wenn etwas verseilt wird.

Wird aber zb. nur eine Folie ums Kabel gewickelt würden unsere Mitarbeiter gerne schneller fahren.Nur schafft das dann der Wickler nicht mehr.

Gibt es da einfache Möglichkeiten, den Servo schneller zu machen ohne andere Eigenschaften dadurch zu beeinflussen? Ansonsten werde ich mal den Prorammierer anrufen.

Der FU bekommt als Signale eigentlich nur den Ultraschallsensor und den Resolver.Der Rest läuft dann drehmomentgeregelt ab.
Die Frequenz erhöhen wird wahrscheinlich nichts bringen oder? Ich komm ja dann in den Feldschwächebereich und verändere dabei die ganze Drehmomentregelung.


----------



## Per (3 Mai 2011)

*Frequenzumrichter / Servoregler*

Hallo Xplosion,  
ich nehme mal an das das Problem des zulangsammen Aufwickler nur bei leeren oder kleinem  Wickel vorhanden ist !!! Dann sollte man prinzipiell die Geschwindigkeit des Aufwicklers erhöhen können, den ihr fahrt ja mit Drehmoment.  
Ultraschallsensor gibt Drehmomentensollwert vor. Drehzahlsollwert über JOG Wert ??? Frag doch einfach mal den Prorammierer wie er es realisiert hat.


Nochmal zu Frequenzumrichter und Servoregler:
Frequenzumrichter: 
Der einfache Frequenzumrichter speist den Motor mit einer Wechselspannung und stellt dabei die Größen 'Spannung' und 'Frequenz'. Der Motorstrom stellt sich dann entsprechend dem aktuellen Belastungszustand des Motors ein. Hierbei 'findet' der Motor automatisch einen optimalen Ausgleich zwischen Erregungs- und Wirkkomponente, so dass maximales Drehmoment entsteht. 
Nachteil: 
Die regelungstechnischen Eingriffsmöglichkeiten auf das Antriebsverhalten sind bei diesem System eingeschränkter in Hinsicht auf Dynamik bei Laständerungen oder Sollwertänderungen durch überlagerte Regelkreise. Insbesondere die Kontrolle des Motorstroms findet prinzipbedingt in einem relativ langsamen Regelkreis statt. 

Servoregler: 
Der Servoregler verfügt dagegen über weitaus schnellere Eingriffsmöglichkeiten, weil neben der Spannungsamplitude und der Frequenz auch noch die Phasenlage des Stromes verändert werden kann. Insbesondere durch die Möglichkeit des Eingriffs auf die Phasenlage sind sehr schnelle Strom- und damit Drehmomentänderungen möglich. Dies ist wiederum Voraussetzung für dynamisches Antriebsverhalten, das erforderlich ist, wenn die überlagerten Drehzahl- und Lageregelkreise dynamisch eingestellt werden sollen / müssen. 
Dieses Servo-Regelkonzept erfordert die Hinterlegung eines Motormodells im Servoregler, damit die Magnetisierungs- und die Wirkkomponente des Motorstromes unabhängig von einander geregelt werden können. Dadurch werden die dynamischen Eigenschaften des Reglers sehr verbessert, allerdings schafft man sich eine starke Abhängigkeit von den eingegebenen Motorparametern.  

Lenze Frequenzumrichter : 8200-Vector und 9300-Vector Regelungsarten/Motorregelung:  U/f-Steuerung (linear oder quadratisch)Sensorlose Vektorregelung

Lenze Servoregler  9300-Servo-Umrichter,  9300-Servo-Positionierregler, 9300-Servo-Kurvenschreiber,  9300-Servo-Registerregler
Regelungsarten/Motorregelung : Feldorientierte Servoregelung (SC) fur Synchron-undAsynchron-Servomotoren und Standard-Asynchronmotoren.

8400 TopLine Regelungsarten/Motorregelung : U/f-Steuerung ohne Geber (linear oder quadratisch) Sensorlose Vektorregelung (Drehmoment/Drehzahl) U/f-Steuerung mit Geber Servoregelung (Asynchronmotor) Servoregelung (Synchronmotor)

9400 Regelungsarten/Motorregelung :Feldorientierte Servoregelung (SC) für Synchron-undAsynchron-Servomotoren
und Standard-Asynchronmotoren.
Sensorlose Vektorregelung (SLVC) für Standard-Asynchrommotoren (für die
Geräte: E94A��HE0024 bis E94A��HE1044).
U/f-Steuerung (VFCplus) für Standard- und Servo-Asynchronmotoren.   


Die  Dynamik bei Laständerungen oder Sollwertänderungen ist abhängig vom eingesetzten Antrieb (mit oder ohne Geber) und dem eingesetzten Umrichter. (Regelungsart)


Hoffe ein bis Klarheit in die Angelegenheit gebracht zu haben.


Gruß Per


----------

